# chicken pot pie in the DO



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

wife wanted pot pie with whop biscuits so here she goes. turned out great, except i forgot to buy some red taters and mushrooms. its better with those 2 involved 

making the chicken stock


making the stew


gotta love the whop biscuits as a crust


and the money! turned out great but its better with taters and shrooms, i did add siricicha hot sauce after the pic


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

You just can't have pot pie without a good hot sauce!


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

That looks great , thanks for sharing . I will try to use some of your ideas with my recipe and like the Bay leaf and onion Idea 

I steam the Vegs and blend with cream of chicken soup , severely flatten canned biscuits and cook them until golden brown to go on top.

Edited to say , wife noticed the cast iron and loves food cooked in cast iron and i said good thing your the dish washer and i am the cook ......


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Deja vu said:


> That looks great , thanks for sharing . I will try to use some of your ideas with my recipe and like the Bay leaf and onion Idea
> 
> I steam the Vegs and blend with cream of chicken soup , severely flatten canned biscuits and cook them until golden brown to go on top.
> 
> Edited to say , wife noticed the cast iron and loves food cooked in cast iron and i said good thing your the dish washer and i am the cook ......


I try to cram as many onions,celery,carrots,fresh herbs ,bay leaves, garlic in the stock pot as I can, This had 2 rotisserie chickens from Wally World de meated and carcass thrown in the pot. Simmered for about 4 hours till liquid had reduced by half. One chicken went in the pie, the other in chicken salad for wife's pot luck. For some reason I like the roasted flavor of the rottiserre in stock vs just boiling raw chicken. Wife says she can't tell the difference haha! go figure lol I'm gonna try flattening the biscuits like u said next time! Suckers do puff up! Haha


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks pretty dang good from here !


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Deja vu said:


> Edited to say , wife noticed the cast iron and loves food cooked in cast iron and i said good thing your the dish washer and i am the cook ......


Does food stick to your cast iron?
If your cast iron isn't non-stick and is hard to clean then there is something wrong with it's seasoning.
It should just wipe out with a paper towel.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks danged good to me, but then I'm biased when it comes to chicken and dough.

Chicken pot pie
Chicken-n-waffles
Chicken-n-biscuits
Chicken-n-dumplings
Chicken sammiches


----------

